# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  ý tưởng phát triển CNC controller trên nền Linux CNC và máy tính nhúng (mini PC)

## CBNN

Em xin chào cả nhà ! 
Em có ý tưởng phát triển một bộ CNC controller nhỏ gọn, ổn định  chạy trên máy tính nhúng  (mini pc)  và phần mềm linux cnc . 
Mụch đích là thay thế PC truyền thống cồng kềnh ,hạn chế tình trạnh trục trặc cho virus , do hư hòng phần cứng . .... có thể lắp đặt vào thằng thân máy hay tủ điện . 

Về phần cứng các máy tính nhúng  hiện tại rất phổ biến , mạnh mẽ và độ ổn định cũng cao nên cũng yên tâm sử dụng  . 
Còn về phần mềm linux CNC  thì ....bác nào biết cho em ý kiến nhé , em chỉ biết tuy là phần mềm free nhưng nó rất mạnh và mượt . 
Chỉ có điều giao diện zin của nó ko được bắt mắt ,hơi thiếu thân thiện và nói chung lạ lạ thì hơi khó xài . Nên nó sẽ dc chỉnh sửa , thêm thắt cho dễ nhìn , dễ sử dụng . \

có 2 hệ máy tính mini mà em sẽ test là beaglebone black và Raspberry Pi . 







Có bác nào có hứng thú  ko ?

----------

cnclaivung, doanthienthinh, Gamo, Mạch Việt, nhatson

----------


## lekimhung

Bác tham khảo trang http://www.machinekit.io, hình như có giao diện web và có ứng dụng remote for android nửa. Cũng có thể xem như 1 nhánh của linuxcnc a.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

> Bác tham khảo trang http://www.machinekit.io, hình như có giao diện web và có ứng dụng remote for android nửa. Cũng có thể xem như 1 nhánh của linuxcnc a.


Em có thấy , giao diện này khá đẹp , nhưng chỉ để remote cơ bản thôi bác , tương tác hơi chậm .

----------


## nhatson

lôi theard lên

----------

CBNN

----------


## nhatson

hexabot, món này được dkhien bằng linuxcnc



more info
http://parallelrobots.blogspot.com/2...hine-tool.html

----------

CBNN

----------


## nhatson

linuxcnc với trajectory planer mới chạy nội suy tốt hơn xưa

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, h-d, hoctap256, iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

xem xong clip cảm nhận linuxcnc chạy highspeed smooth hơn mach3 thì phải  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> xem xong clip cảm nhận linuxcnc chạy highspeed smooth hơn mach3 thì phải


group buy đi  :Smile: ),giảm được mấy chục đô nếu mua từ 5 :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> xem xong clip cảm nhận linuxcnc chạy highspeed smooth hơn mach3 thì phải


mach3 ngừng nâng cấp vài năm nay rồi, linuxcnc vẫn được cập nhật liên tục mà

----------


## Ga con

> xem xong clip cảm nhận linuxcnc chạy highspeed smooth hơn mach3 thì phải


Xem qua máy tính và thực tế chạy thì em thấy smooth hay không hơn 7-80% là do chuơng trình CAM ạ.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em thik linuxcnc chổ có thế build hệ thống cnc full closed loop

----------


## nhatson

Linuxcnc có thể chạy tiết kiệm bàng cổng LPT như mach3, nhưng linh hoạt hơn vì mở rộng được bằng cổng LPT EPP, cổng EPP có thể truyền data tốc độ đến 2Mbit/s
với card 7i43 với giá 80usd chúng ta có thể chạy full closed loop lên đến 8 servo ( full closed loop), hoặc 4 servo 4 step


đặc biệt là source code cũng open
http://store.mesanet.com/index.php?r...&product_id=67

source code driver linuxcnc và source fpga
https://github.com/LinuxCNC/hostmot2-firmware

----------

dangduc, Ga con, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> Linuxcnc có thể chạy tiết kiệm bàng cổng LPT như mach3, nhưng linh hoạt hơn vì mở rộng được bằng cổng LPT EPP, cổng EPP có thể truyền data tốc độ đến 2Mbit/s
> với card 7i43 với giá 80usd chúng ta có thể chạy full closed loop lên đến 8 servo ( full closed loop), hoặc 4 servo 4 step
> 
> 
> đặc biệt là source code cũng open
> http://store.mesanet.com/index.php?r...&product_id=67
> 
> source code driver linuxcnc và source fpga
> https://github.com/LinuxCNC/hostmot2-firmware


Card ngon, giá mềm. Cụ nào nhập về phân phối lại anh em thì tốt quá. Hình như nó chơi đc với usb. Nếu vậy thì giá ngon hơn mach3 usb của tàu khựa.

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ dùng card pci ngon hơn ah, bugget 250usa, cài đặt linuxcnc hơi khó khăn, vượt qua được có thể build hệ thống khá ngon

----------


## lekimhung

Có bác nào dùng emc2 cho em hỏi muốn viết macro thì làm như thế nào nhỉ, em muốn dùng python để viết macro giống như VB trong mach3 ấy.

----------


## nhatson

nếu marco chạy trong gcode em nghĩ hd ỡ đây
http://linuxcnc.org/docs/2.7/html/la...-examples.html



nhiều thứ khác ở đây
http://linuxcnc.org/docs/2.7/html/

----------


## nhatson

> Card ngon, giá mềm. Cụ nào nhập về phân phối lại anh em thì tốt quá. Hình như nó chơi đc với usb. Nếu vậy thì giá ngon hơn mach3 usb của tàu khựa.


4. Why not use a micro controller over USB as a step generator

Short answer:

because it breaks the idea of the project - LinuxCNC as a machine controller.

Long answer:

If you wished to do rigid tapping with your USB-based controller - you would have to add the tapping code to your microcontroller.
USB will not allow reliable communication between the motion controller (LinuxCNC) and the motor controller (your micro).
Multiply that by other options and now you have basically made your micro controller into a motion controller.
This has been done in a fork of LinuxCNC - USB to a mesa 7i43 card in the araisrobo project (now uses machinekit AFAIK).
Now if someone added some cool option to LinuxCNC's motion controller you wouldn't be able to use it until you added it to your motion controller.
It also doesn't allow LinuxCNC's built-in scope and meters access to the micro controller's internal test points.

By using relatively 'dumb' hardware, we avoid that scenario - whatever LinuxCNC can do it can do with all hardware that supports the basic requirements.
You can even run an analog servo using the parallel port - just the performance would be low.
So is it a waste of time for simple I/O stuff? Yes, I guess you could say that - but when you look at the bigger picture it makes sense - LinuxCNC does a lot more than just simple step driven mills.

We prefer that the motion controller is in one place - LinuxCNC.

Now if you could figure out how to get USB3 to be low latency relatime...now you are talking!


em nghĩ dùng ethernet là lựa chọn tốt hơn, bản linuxcnc2.7 đã hỗ trợ ethernet realtime
dùng 7i80 giá 149usd


hoặc 7i92M giá 89usd



more info
http://linuxcnc.org/docs/html/man/man9/hm2_eth.9.html

----------

dangduc

----------


## dangduc

Có bác nào mua không, e đăng kí 1 slot.

----------


## levulamweb

Em ủng hộ dùng Pi và tích hợp phần mềm điều khiển lên đó, em từng dùng Pi rồi và rất thích, cực nhỏ gọn và thân thiện. LinuxCNC chưa dùng nhưng nếu cần có thể chỉnh sửa được giao diện, bởi vì nó opensource nên đơn giản.  :Big Grin:

----------

